# Use By Dates?



## stevenStefano (Nov 13, 2014)

Dunno about the rest of you guys here, but every so often where I work things don't get used in the correct rotation and things end up going out of date. Generally when this happens I just bin whatever it is but not everyone where I work is like me and sometimes we are a bit flexible with the dates. If something cost a load of money it ain't easy dumping it. So I am curious as to how it works in other places? Any stories of using things way past their date?


----------



## larrybard (Nov 13, 2014)

I can't answer concerning "dumping" practices in professional kitchens, but my understanding is that manufacturers tend to be extremely conservative with their choice of "use by" dates and often base them upon their perception (frequently in reliance upon taste tests) of when the quality starts to diminish perceptively. Obviously there's seldom anything resembling a "cliff" and within a day or two the product won't suddenly become spoiled. But -- however they might quantify such things -- they might figure that within a week of the use by date tasters might think that the product tastes only 70% (or whatever) as fresh as when new. Clearly varies from company to company, and by nature of the product, how it's been stored, etc.

Lots of information, e.g., http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/19/health/sell-by-dates-waste-food/ and
http://consumerist.com/2013/09/20/u...-waste-millions-of-pounds-of-food-every-year/


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 13, 2014)

There was a thread which included this a while back....might "enjoy" a few of these tidbits..

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/18598-OMG-disgusted!


----------



## larrybard (Nov 13, 2014)

Of course I meant "perceptibly" -- not "perceptively." Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 13, 2014)

Nothing like going in to a walk in and seeing bubbles coming out of a storage bucket from a soup or stock out of rotation. "Gee , I didn't know the Gazpacho was sparkling"


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 13, 2014)

Gee I wasn't aware the gazpacho was turning into booze


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't start serving cheese until after the best before date


----------



## TurdMuffin (Nov 20, 2014)

I like when things come with a "sell by" date but not a "use by". If I have it, it's already been sold... perfect.


----------



## King_Matt (Dec 1, 2014)

FIFO and LILO! These are basics.. First in first out, last in last out!


----------

